# Forced Licence change ?



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Now this reads to me that as from 19th January it will be a requirement to change your licence to a Spanish one if you are a resident ?
Pity there's not a link to anything.

Cerca de un millón de extranjeros en España deberá de renovar su carnet

From here.
foro DGT, comunidad de movilidad ? Porque todos somos Tráfico


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

could explain why mine is delayed... Trafico requested my licence deatils from DVLA on 11th december, DVLA replied on 13th but trafico said they have not received them. My Gestor said they have unprecedented workloads at the moment - maybe loads of brits rushing to be legal... although on another note... probably not lol


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I think that would be breaking reciprocal agreements if it were to be enforced


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

*translation*



gus-lopez said:


> Now this reads to me that as from 19th January it will be a requirement to change your licence to a Spanish one if you are a resident ?
> Pity there's not a link to anything.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Actually the article doesn't say anthing about changing to a Spanish licence. It says that foreigners will have to *renew* their licence with the same frequency as the Spanish have to. That has to be done after the non Spaniard has been living in Spain for 2 years. So after you have lived in Spain for 2 years you have to follow the same rules as the Spaniards do concerning the time periods for renewal. 


> Alrededor de un millón de conductores residentes en España tendrán que _*renovar*_ su permiso de conducir _*en los mismos plazos que los conductores nacionales*_ --a partir de los dos años en que adquieran la residencia en su territorio


Is that clearer?


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

Does that meAn they just intact DVLA to ensure the licence is still valid then? No test, interviews etc?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually the article doesn't say anthing about changing to a Spanish licence. It says that foreigners will have to *renew* their licence with the same frequency as the Spanish have to. That has to be done after the non Spaniard has been living in Spain for 2 years. So after you have lived in Spain for 2 years you have to follow the same rules as the Spaniards do concerning the time periods for renewal.
> Is that clearer?


And the voluntary part is referring to if you want to start doing this before the 2 year period voluntarily, then you can.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nonnamags said:


> Does that meAn they just intact DVLA to ensure the licence is still valid then? No test, interviews etc?


Hmmm, don't know. It doesn't say anything about it here. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes , that is what I was unsure of .Whether it was some new ruling that had been crept out or whether they were referring, badly, to the situation as it is at the moment. I don't know why they are saying it will come in from the 19th January as it exists now & has done for many years. 

At present if you area resident here & drive using a licence from your original country then you are required to have the medical , the same as renewing a spanish licence , & carry the medical certificate with your licence. 
Failure to do so , & in the event of a serious injury/death accident would mean that it would be the first thing asked for in court after your licence. >
The lack of one would mean that you would be classed as driving without a valid licence.

So basically it was a badly worded explanation.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The article makes it sound as if a British driver who exchanges his UK licence for a Spanish one would have originally been given a licence with the validity of the original from the UK (i.e. up to your 70th birthday) but that was never the case anyway! My licence was issued by DGT in 2004 and expires next year, so I already do have to renew with the same frequency as a Spanish national....

I don't get it.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Overandout said:


> The article makes it sound as if a British driver who exchanges his UK licence for a Spanish one would have originally been given a licence with the validity of the original from the UK (i.e. up to your 70th birthday) but that was never the case anyway! My licence was issued by DGT in 2004 and expires next year, so I already do have to renew with the same frequency as a Spanish national....
> 
> I don't get it.


Well that was never correct then as Spanish licences issued then had an validity period of 5 years for cars & 3 years for vans/vans+trailers. It has only recently been increased to 10 years & 5 .


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I exchanged my licence in January 2011 (age 69½) and my Spanish licence is valid to 26.10.2013 for light commercials (C1 + C1E) and to 26.10.2015 (when I'll be 74+) for cars (B + BE) with no medical requirement. The van bit doesn't bother me since I am unlikely to drive one any more and I declined to have my bus entitlement transfered. My only restriction is I have to wear spectacles (means I also have to carry a spare pair in the car!)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Maybe I'm missing something here but...as a UK photo licence expires after ten years if you are resident in Spain and non-resident in the UK then you are unable to renew your UK licence and must change to a Spanish one.

I know people often use a 'convenience' address in the UK but by doing so you are making a false declaration and if there were any cross-checks, via Council Tax records or the Electoral Register, your UK licence could/would be rescinded.


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

Hmmm good point. Although my view is resident can be for tax purposes, where you spend the majority of your time, etc. what happens if you own a home here and a home in UK? Or if you spend time in both countries? Spain rightly insists we take up residency if majority of time is spent here. Therefore technically, a UK address is still legitimate, and you wouldn't be on the electoral role or council tax if it was say rented out?

It's the same with UK reg cars. . . They seem to be here for most of the year, then go back for a while then come back. How do they get motor insurance, as they should be resident to own property, therefore where on earth does the licence come into play?

All very confusing! We need an abogado!

Not sure, it just a thought. What do others think?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Nonnamags said:


> Hmmm good point. Although my view is resident can be for tax purposes, where you spend the majority of your time, etc. what happens if you own a home here and a home in UK? Or if you spend time in both countries? Spain rightly insists we take up residency if majority of time is spent here. Therefore technically, a UK address is still legitimate, and you wouldn't be on the electoral role or council tax if it was say rented out?
> 
> It's the same with UK reg cars. . . They seem to be here for most of the year, then go back for a while then come back. How do they get motor insurance, as they should be resident to own property, therefore where on earth does the licence come into play?
> 
> ...


I don't think it's really that difficult - you have to decide where your main residence is (you can only have one).

So, for the sake of argument, if you spend less than 90 days in Spain, you can choose to be resident elsewhere. If, however, you spend more than 90 days in Spain, then you are clearly resident here.

Whether you have a UK house or not is irrelevant to the argument!

Regarding cars, again it's quite simple. Once you are a resident in Spain (90 day rule), you MUST matriculate the car - simples! If this is not done, then any insurance is unlikely to be valid. [I know of many people who just don't care - no tax, no MOT and no insurance.]


If you spend the majority of your time in Spain (183 days or more), then you are then deemed tax resident AS WELL (not to be confused with other sort of residency).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nonnamags said:


> It's the same with UK reg cars. . . They seem to be here for most of the year, then go back for a while then come back. How do they get motor insurance, as they should be resident to own property, therefore where on earth does the licence come into play?
> 
> All very confusing! We need an abogado!
> 
> Not sure, it just a thought. What do others think?


The driving licence has nothing to do with that, though.
The law is simple and straightforward: if you are resident in Spain you should put your car on Spanish plates and pay the local vehicle tax.

I too know of a couple of Brits who cheerfully break the law and drive UK plated cars with no MOT or Road Tax. They pay no Spanish road tax. They are the kind of cheapskates that Baldy rightly fulmigates against...
The decent law-abiding majority observe the Spanish laws and either put their cars on Spanish plates or leave them in the UK and buy a Spanish plated car.

What is ironic that it's often these types who moan about immigrants in the UK not obeying our laws!


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> The driving licence has nothing to do with that, though.
> The law is simple and straightforward: if you are resident in Spain you should put your car on Spanish plates and pay the local vehicle tax.
> 
> I too know of a couple of Brits who cheerfully break the law and drive UK plated cars with no MOT or Road Tax. They pay no Spanish road tax. They are the kind of cheapskates that Baldy rightly fulmigates against...
> ...


Absolutely agree!!:clap2: I'd rather be totally legit and broke, rather than break the laws of my host country and not sleep at night. Don't get me started on the Brits and others who have no conscience. . Although a note of the illegal number plate in an anonymous email to DVLA, plus a word in the Spanish Traffico's ear may get these cheapskates off the road. For those brave enough of course!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> They are the kind of cheapskates that Baldy rightly fulmigates against...


I think I'd rather "fulminate" than something that looks like a homogensied word incorporating 'fumigate' and 'fulminate'  Maybe you are practising that business of bilinguality helping to prevent Alzheimer's, or maybe it *is* Alzheimer's! 

What you also have to allow for is my rants greatly warm me up and saves on heating costs!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Nonnamags said:


> Absolutely agree!!:clap2: I'd rather be totally legit and broke, rather than break the laws of my host country and not sleep at night. Don't get me started on the Brits and others who have no conscience. . Although a note of the illegal number plate in an anonymous email to DVLA, plus a word in the Spanish Traffico's ear may get these cheapskates off the road. For those brave enough of course!



Reporting of unlicensed vehicles on the public road

Anyway back to off-topic.  
It is not as simple as people like to think. I personally know of someone who spends in excess of 90 days in France, Spain & the UK ,& has property in all three. He complies with the law in all 3 countries but then falls foul of the ruling that , "You cannot be resident in more than one country" :rofl: 

The requirement to register in Spain after 90 days is just that. Although called ' residency' by many it isn't & nor is it taken as that by the Spanish authorities . It is just a register of EU citizens who live in the country & spend more than 90 days their. It is only fiscal residency that is regarded by Spain as true residency.


----------



## Nonnamags (Jan 10, 2013)

So if I pay tax here, which as shortly to become self employed I will be, then fiscally I'll be a resident, and will need to register my driving licence? Right?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm keeping my U.K. driving licence, Boss Lady changed hers to a Spanish one, which because of the proposed theory examinations prior to renewal, she is considering residing in the U.K. and changing it back.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Well that was never correct then as Spanish licences issued then had an validity period of 5 years for cars & 3 years for vans/vans+trailers. It has only recently been increased to 10 years & 5 .


Spanish licenses were always valid for 10 years if you were under 45, and for five years after that until the age of 70 and for two after that. However, I know several foreigners of various nationalities who exchanged their licenses after 45 and were still given a 10 year license, which I thought was a bit unfair as I renewed mine recently when I was 43 and it was only valid for 7 years!


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Im in the preverbial xxxx after reading this post that licences are only valid for ten years uk
I decided to check mine and low and behold im totally out of date by 3 yrs i always thought that the licence was valid till 75 yrs of age never gave it any thought until now 
Any ideas guys as i have no uk address and funny enough because its eu i was told it was legal and as i may return to the uk didnt want the hassle of changing it back and forth and i must admit ive nor really taken the time to worry about it as i have had more important issues lately any advice would be appreciated
Can i just take it to traffico and swap for spanish one even though its expired 
What do i need to change it etc


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Got a bit worried after reading about expiry dates in here as I have never looked at them. On checking my licences I found (to my pleasant surprise) that my old style UK one is valid for another 20 years and it was issued 32 years ago. My Norwegian one expires when I am 100 years old! I think I will just roll with them for now.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

el romeral said:


> Got a bit worried after reading about expiry dates in here as I have never looked at them. On checking my licences I found (to my pleasant surprise) that my old style UK one is valid for another 20 years and it was issued 32 years ago. My Norwegian one expires when I am 100 years old! I think I will just roll with them for now.


That presumes you still have the old paper one and not a photo one.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

tonyinspain said:


> Im in the preverbial xxxx after reading this post that licences are only valid for ten years uk
> I decided to check mine and low and behold im totally out of date by 3 yrs i always thought that the licence was valid till 75 yrs of age never gave it any thought until now
> Any ideas guys as i have no uk address and funny enough because its eu i was told it was legal and as i may return to the uk didnt want the hassle of changing it back and forth and i must admit ive nor really taken the time to worry about it as i have had more important issues lately any advice would be appreciated
> Can i just take it to traffico and swap for spanish one even though its expired
> What do i need to change it etc


If your photocard has expired (ours did too) you'll need to take a medical as well.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

el romeral said:


> Got a bit worried after reading about expiry dates in here as I have never looked at them. On checking my licences I found (to my pleasant surprise) that my old style UK one is valid for another 20 years and it was issued 32 years ago. My Norwegian one expires when I am 100 years old! I think I will just roll with them for now.


All old style paper UK licences will cease to be legal in 2015 . You then have to change to a photocard.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Thnxs extreme 
Your license expired was there any probs renewing to a spanish one even though it expired


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

tonyinspain said:


> Thnxs extreme
> Your license expired was there any probs renewing to a spanish one even though it expired


None at all Tony.....but I do use a Gestor who gets things done. Can't guarantee it would be the same scenario doing it yourself or using a Gestor who just wants to make things as easy for himself as possible. Plenty of them about.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

What documents do i need to exchange my uk licence to a spanish licence or can someone point me to a thread thanxs again Extreme


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

tonyinspain said:


> What documents do i need to exchange my uk licence to a spanish licence or can someone point me to a thread thanxs again Extreme


Rule of thumb is throw in every POS you can find Tony.
I put (with copies): Residencia, NIE, Padron, Medical, old licenses.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanxs mate i have my head in my arse at the moment panicking ive never done anything illegal and i was sure it was till age 75 my stupid fault and i have been driving around two years out of date wouldnt have even noticed it if a friend had not got his spanish one out to compare and i had my glasses thanxs again


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

tonyinspain said:


> Thanxs mate i have my head in my arse at the moment panicking ive never done anything illegal


Never done anything illegal? Don't sweat it Tony......._everybody's_ doing illegal things here.....from the top to the bottom.

Doubt if any Spaniards in your age group have ever had driving licenses. The Police will know but just turn a blind eye.

If you get your collar felt just give the law a mountain of English paperwork ranging from O Level certificates to sperm test results.....they'll just nod and send you on their way. 

Just put something in front of them that appears to mean *work* and it's like Kryptonite to Superman.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

XTreme said:


> Rule of thumb is throw in every POS you can find Tony.
> I put (with copies): Residencia, NIE, Padron, Medical, old licenses.


Plus you will need photos!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Plus you will need photos!


Damn.....I knew there was something I forgot.....well spotted.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Ha ha good one


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

When I exchanged mine I gave them the old Uk one , 40€'s & a copy of my passport. Nothing else : Got a piece of paper valid for 3 months & stating permission to drive & the plastic one arrived about 10 days later.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

so presuming it is now confirmed we need to have medical certs to go with our licences (on a UK licence) if resident, where do we go to get these done? I use Malaga trafico for vehicle stuff so is there somewhere specific we have to use?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

donz said:


> so presuming it is now confirmed we need to have medical certs to go with our licences (on a UK licence) if resident, where do we go to get these done? I use Malaga trafico for vehicle stuff so is there somewhere specific we have to use?


1. Wait for trafico to say that you need a medical, many of us have not been asked for a medical certificate.

2. I've not been to the DGT at Málaga but, in my experience, there are invariable several places offering the medical nearby (this applies in Granada and Jaén so I would expect the same at Málaga)


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

ok, so are they supposed to now inform us by letter or something? that is so not gonna happen lol!!

Don'cha just wish you knew these things for certain - yes or no? Again, never gonna happen in Spain I guess but I do wish they would just make their rules a bit more black and white!

Hopefully won't get stopped by the guardia anytime soon (though there have been a lot around lately!)


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

donz said:


> so presuming it is now confirmed we need to have medical certs to go with our licences (on a UK licence) if resident, where do we go to get these done? I use Malaga trafico for vehicle stuff so is there somewhere specific we have to use?


We only needed Medicals because the photocard on our UK ones had expired. 

If you're not in that position then it may not be necessary. Unless they've changed things again of course.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes there are articles in the (not so reliable) english speaking press saying that as of the 19th Jan medical certs are required to accompany your licence (as is the Spanish licence requirement)


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

So, 5 pages in and I'm more confused than at the start......

My understanding is:

If you have a non-Spanish but legally valid license in your own country, it will only be valid in Spain if you have a medical certificate that the equivalent Spanish license would require.

If you passed yoor test in Spain you would have had the relevant medical certificate and would have to renew it when the license expires.

This sounds like there should be no driver on the Spainsh roads without a medical certificate... but...

What if you have previously exchanged your valid EU license (from a country where no medical certificate is rquired) for a Spanish license? Is that Spanish license now invalid due to the absence of the medical certificate?

It certainly sounds like it...... today may be my last day driving in Spain !


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

donz said:


> so presuming it is now confirmed we need to have medical certs to go with our licences (on a UK licence) if resident, where do we go to get these done? I use Malaga trafico for vehicle stuff so is there somewhere specific we have to use?


You can only go to an approved centre. The list is on herehttp://www.dgt.es/portal/es/oficina...res/?tit=%BFD%F3nde%20se%20puede%20solicitar?

This is not new, it has been the case for about 5 years. It's as a result if an EU directive which Spain implemented a while back. What's new is that it has to have been implemented by the 19th.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Overandout said:


> So, 5 pages in and I'm more confused than at the start......
> 
> My understanding is:
> 
> If you have a non-Spanish but legally valid license in your own country, it will only be valid in Spain if you have a medical certificate that the equivalent Spanish license would require.


Correct



Overandout said:


> What if you have previously exchanged your valid EU license (from a country where no medical certificate is rquired) for a Spanish license? Is that Spanish license now invalid due to the absence of the medical certificate?


Don't forget, to pass your UK test (assuming its a UK licence), you have to be able to read a number plate, and do emergency stops etc (reaction test), so you initially passed a test of sorts. What is different in the UK s that you don't need a test when it's renewed after 10 years. My understanding is that your spanish licence is valid, otherwise it wouldn't have been issued, but when it's due for renewal, you will have to do the test.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> So, 5 pages in and I'm more confused than at the start......
> 
> My understanding is:
> 
> ...



I don't see the confusion at all - see comments above.

Your best bet, I would suggest, is to pop into either an office where they conduct these medicals and now also exchange licences and ASK. Or, pop into a driving school and ask them what the law is about medicals.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> You can only go to an approved centre. The list is on hereDirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Jefaturas Provinciales : Centros de reconocimiento de conductores
> 
> This is not new, it has been the case for about 5 years. It's as a result if an EU directive which Spain implemented a while back. What's new is that it has to have been implemented by the 19th.


Thanks for this link

Does anybody know if it matters WHICH you go to? For example I would use Malaga trafico for where we live but am often in Fuengirola where it would be easier for us to do our medicals - I presume this would be ok if it is an authorised centre


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't know the answer to that I'm afraid. I seem to remember that it says somewhere that you have to go to one in the province where you live, but other than that I don't see it makes any difference. If it does, I'm sure they'll tell you in fuengirola


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Just an update to what I've added to this thread......my license is here! Finally!

Took 3 months in total.....which comprised:

The most ludicrous medical known to man. If you can get through the door you've passed.

Trafico getting my name back to front on the temporary. So they had to generate another.

Not content with that, they then got my name back to front on the permanent card. So that had to go back so they could generate another one.

The correct one was received today so I'm now good to go for ten years....thank god for that! 

Now I can _legally_ go out and break every rule in the book.....like everybody else does!










Let the good times roll!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Having been stopped a year ago, I received a denuncia for not having had a medical being over 65 years of age with a British licence. I then had the medical and did change to a Spanish licence. Since receiving the denuncia,I was never fined. My Gestoria complained to the Guardia, but they were uncertain to the legality of the denuncia and to the ruling. If the rules are difficult for the police to interpret, what chance have we to understand!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

XTreme said:


> Just an update to what I've added to this thread......my license is here! Finally!
> 
> Took 3 months in total.....which comprised:
> 
> ...



You've got another bike then ?


----------

